# Pareve Buttercream



## zukabaker (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello

I own a kosher bakery and I just started using Sweetex Z and i am having problems with my buttercream. What I do is mix equal amounts of Sweetex and fondant.

I really need a better mix

Anybody have a good mix?

Thanks

Evan


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I assume you're using Sweetex and pouring fondant. Why is that? Isn't that a little expensive? What is the problem you are having with the buttercream.....is it too soupy? Why not use powdered sugar.....is that not kosher? 

Here is a Sweetex buttercream recipe. The meringue powder is optional.

Sweetex Frosting  


1 tsp vanilla extract  
1/2 tsp butter flavor  
1/4 tsp almond flavor  
1/2 cup water  
1 1/2 cups Sweetex  
1 TBS meringue powder  (optional)
1/2 tsp popcorn salt  (or regular salt)
2 lbs. powdered sugar  

Add salt, vanilla, butter, and almond flavors to measuring cup. Add cold water to make 1/2 cup.  

Beat Sweetex and slowly add water until fully incorporated. Beat in meringue powder. Gradually add powdered sugar. Beat 2 minutes at medium speed.  

This recipe is in its original form….however….*I* don’t use popcorn salt, just regular table salt. Popcorn salt is finer ground so I guess it would dissolve better, but I find regular salt is just fine. Just make sure to stir until dissolved.  

Also, I have made this with AND without the meringue powder. I found no difference. I think the meringue powder is supposed to make the frosting stand up better in heat and humidity.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Sweetex should hold up beautifully.

Try the above recipe and look up Toba Garrett there are several good formulas in her book.

Can you use a meringue base for your butter cream?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Parve means you can use with meat or dairy.So confectionary sugar is ok and a lot less money. Are you using a good fondant?


----------



## zukabaker (Jul 23, 2010)

The problem is that I switched to Sweetex Z which has no trans fats and it seems to be much softer the regular sweetex.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

So switch back


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Use the Sweetex Z with the formula I posted above and you should have no problem.


----------



## zukabaker (Jul 23, 2010)

Ed Buchanan said:


> So switch back


I would but I am in NY and they are switching to trans fat free. Also that is not really the type of answer that I was expecting in a forum of professionals. Thanks for all the advice! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------

